# Remote Coder



## Cindy Gentry (May 20, 2013)

I am looking for a part time remote coder position and possibly even fulltime. I have my CEDC certification, and worked in a billing office where we billed for ED physicians. I have 2.5 years experience in ED coding. I am currently working for a billing company but not as a coder. I would really like to be able to go back to coding. My email: cindygentry71@yahoo.com. Thanks also for any replies and suggestions.


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 21, 2013)

Cindy,
I am not a remote coder, but at one point I looked into it.  Have you tried Mckesson? There are many forum posts about remote coding, and most give good feedback about McKesson.


----------



## Cindy Gentry (May 24, 2013)

Thank You Bridgett!! I'll Check into them.


----------

